# top 10 Dedliest / Venemous



## lizard_lover (Aug 19, 2007)

what are the top ten dedliest and top 10 venomus snakkes


----------



## mr_muesli (Aug 19, 2007)

Most Deadly In the World:
10: Australian Copperhead
9: Death Adder
8: Chappel Inland Tigersnake
7: Western Australian Tigersnake
6: Beaked Seasnake
5: Revesby Inland Tigersnake
4: Eastern Tigersnake
3: Taipan
2: Eastern Common Brownsnake
1: Inland Taipan
LOL,  we have the top 3 most dangerous snakes in the world, in our own backyard.
and people say Australias a safe country LOL.(joking)


----------



## natrix (Aug 19, 2007)

Is that the top 10 Aussie elapids or world wide ?
I don't know much about elapids but I thought the king Cobra , black mamba , or some rattlers
might have been up there.


----------



## mickousley (Aug 19, 2007)

Australias top venomous
snakes
In 1979, the Commonwealth Serum Laboratories in Australia conducted an extensive 
comparative study of the toxicity of most of the Australian medically significant snake 
venoms and some venoms from -Australian snakes. Here they used mice which 
were subcutaneously injected with the crude venoms. In the early 1980's, Richard 
Davis and Peter Mirtschin published the cobra scale, which compared venoms with that of the well 
known Indian cobra venom. Cobra venom is assigned the value of 1 and the toxicity 
of other venoms are compared to this venom.

Inland Taipan
Oxyuranus microlepidotus 
50.0 times greater


Eastern brown snake
Pseudonaja textiles 
12.5 times greater


Coastal Taipan
Oxyuranus scutellatus 
7.8 times greater


Reevesby Island tiger snake
Notechis ater niger 
5.1 times greater


Eastern tiger snake
Notechis scutatus
4.2 times greater


Western tiger snake
Notechis ater occidentalis
4.0 times greater


Chappell Island tiger snake
Notechis ater serventyi
1.8 times greater

Western brown snake
Pseudonaja nuchalis 
1.5 times greater


Death adder 
Acanthophis
1.5 times greater


Copperhead
Austrelaps superbus
1.0 times as


Dugite
Pseudonaja affinis
0.9 times as


Stephens banded tree snake
Hoplocephalus stephensii
0.4 times as


King brown
Pseudechis australis
0.3 times as 


Collets snake
Pseudecis colletti 
0.2times as



Red belly black snake
Pseudechis porphyhriacus
0.2 times as


Small eyed snake
Cryptophis nigrescens
0.2 times as


Marble-headed whip snake
Demansia olivacea
0.1	times as


for more information

http://www.venomsupplies.com/reltox.html


Mick


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 19, 2007)

Deadliest? If mean those accountable for the most deaths, it would probably have to be Cobra and Russell's viper near the top of the list.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XKl_vXRzfM

[video=youtube;tukJ6B7_CRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tukJ6B7_CRo&NR=1[/video]

[video=youtube;dhyXN5vgM7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhyXN5vgM7k[/video]

Found this googling theres 3 vids to watch, enjoy =P.


----------



## natrix (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for the 'cobra scale' . I've seen that scale before but didn't know what it was
measured against .
So according to that scale , is the Copperhead the same toxicity as a Cobra at 1.0 ?


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 19, 2007)

Depends if you only look at toxicity or also take into account average venom yield which will change things around. Also those toxicty tests are usually done on mice, humans may well be affected in different ways.


----------



## cris (Aug 19, 2007)

Has there ever been a list of the top ten most dangerous snakes?


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 19, 2007)

cris said:


> Has there ever been a list of the top ten most dangerous snakes?


That would be the first ten you annoyed


----------



## natrix (Aug 19, 2007)

This subject always seems to go haywire . 
.....depends on how many deaths it causes or how much venom it expells etc etc .
What I want to understand is , According to the 'Cobra Scale' posted by Mickously ,
Is the Copperhead therefore the same toxicity as the Cobra at 1.0 on the scale ?

Ok with the youtube stuff khagan , but what's that got to do with this subject ?


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 19, 2007)

natrix said:


> What I want to understand is , According to the 'Cobra Scale' posted by Mickously
> Is the Copperhead therefore the same toxicity as the Cobra at 1.0 on the scale ?
> 
> Ok with the youtube stuff khagan , but what's that got to do with this subject ?


 
Yes that is correct.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 19, 2007)

natrix said:


> Ok with the youtube stuff khagan , but what's that got to do with this subject ?



Well if you watch it maybe youd see? If someone was interested enough to make a topic about it then i thought they might have been interested in watching it, is there a problem with that?


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 19, 2007)

mr_muesli said:


> Most Deadly In the World:
> 10: Australian Copperhead
> 9: Death Adder
> 8: Chappel Inland Tigersnake
> ...


No Black Mamba, Gibbon Viper, Russells Viper, any Cobras or Rattlesnakes???????:shock:


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 19, 2007)

cris said:


> Has there ever been a list of the top ten most dangerous snakes?


Hi cris if you have pay-tv watch out for Austin Stevens Most Dangerous its on Animal Planet


----------



## natrix (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry man , gotta be honest , I didn't view 'em .


----------



## krusty (Aug 19, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> No Black Mamba, Gibbon Viper, Russells Viper, any Cobras or Rattlesnakes???????:shock:



thats because i dont think any of them are in the top 10 they are all from 11 up.


----------



## eladidare (Aug 19, 2007)

different properties in their venom...
the LD 50 has only been tested on mice...
if it was tested on humans, id say somethng like the russels viper or king brown would be far further up there in my opinion


----------



## krusty (Aug 19, 2007)

eladidare said:


> different properties in their venom...
> the LD 50 has only been tested on mice...
> if it was tested on humans, id say somethng like the russels viper or king brown would be far further up there in my opinion




well lets see if we can get some people to try this out...............pm me your name if your interested....lol.


----------



## eladidare (Aug 19, 2007)

i know a few emo kids that would be more than keen... lol


----------



## krusty (Aug 19, 2007)

Lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2007)

there are thirty different species of dangerously venomous snakes in australia and for various reasons it is difficult to list them in order of there relative danger to human beings. The net of effect of the snake bite depends on the combination of many factors. These can be divided into victim factors,snake factors and management factors.

___________________________________________________
age size, wieght, first aid
venom toxicity , hospital managment
health , number of bites 
body chemistry , weather venom
inoculated.
volume of venom
inoculated.

mainly the snakes ratings take into account both the toxicity of the venom and the average venom yeld.
but when you look at the top ten most deadliest , the first is inland tiapan, but you dont normaly see them and second is the commen brown , third the coastal tiapan and some where down the line is king brown which is in the black snake family(pseudechis australis or mulga snake) has the most venom yeild out of any australian venomous snake, and when you look at the toxins that it provides and the population of there habbitat then maybe it be a different rating, there finding more infomation on venomous snake now as more people get bitten more research is advanced.

cheers steve.


----------



## cockney red (Aug 19, 2007)

*Deadliest, as opposed to most venomous would include, Indian cobra, Russels viper, puff adder, saw scaled viper, fer de lance. Probably kill in excess of 100,000 a year. Pretty much a 3rd world thing.*


----------



## JasonL (Aug 19, 2007)

I rather be bitten by any Aussie snake than a Russells Viper.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 19, 2007)

Australia has all of the worlds top ten most venomous snakes (top 13 or so, even?)
We're awesome!!!


----------



## Sika (Sep 5, 2007)

This scale measures the toxicity of the venom, not the deadliness of the snake. As most Australian elapids inject relatively small amounts of venom per bite, this does not really reflect their dangerousness compared to other snakes.

An Eastern Brown, for example, injects about 5 mg per bite

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=6857711&dopt=AbstractPlus

while a Black Mamba injects about 100 mg. 

http://www.sheppardsoftware.com/content/animals/animals/reptiles/blackmamba.htm

Here is a list that takes this into account:

1) Fierce Snake or Inland Taipan (Oxyuranus microlepidotus ), Australia. This has the most toxic venom of any snake. Maximum yield recorded (for one bite) is 110mg. That would probably be enough to kill over 100 people or 250,000 mice. 
2) Australian Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis ), Australia. One 1/14,000 of an ounce of this venom is enough to kill a person. 
3) Malayan Krait (Bungarus candidus ), Southeast Asia and Indonesia. 50% of the bites from this snake are fatal even with the use of antivenin treatment. 
4) Taipan (Oxyuranus scutellatus ), Australia. The venom delivered in a single Taipan bite is enough to kill up to 12,000 guinea pigs. 
5) Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus ), Australia. The Tiger snake is a very aggressive snake that kills more people in Australia that any other snake on that continent. 
6) Beaked Sea Snake (Enhydrina schistosa ), South Asian waters Arabian Sea to Coral Sea. 
7) Saw Scaled Viper (Echis carinatus ), Middle East Asia. Saw Scaled Vipers kill more people in Africa than all the other venomous African snakes combined. Its venom is 5 times more toxic than that of the cobra. 
8) Coral Snake (Micrurus fulvius ), North America. Coral Snakes have a very potent venom but many are too small to deliver enough venom to kill a human. It is elapid (relative of the cobras and mambas). 
9) Boomslang (Dispholidus typus ), Africa. The Boomslang is the most seriously venomous rear-fanged snake in the world. They have very long fangs and can open their mouths a full 180 degrees to bite. 
10) Death Adder (Acanthophis antarcticus ), Australia and New Guinea. A dosage of 10mg of Death Adder venom is enough to kill a human. A good sized Death Adder can deliver up to 180mg in a single bite.

(from http://www.chm.bris.ac.uk/webprojects2003/stoneley/strength.htm)


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 5, 2007)

this is all well and good, but i would rather try my chances with an angry inland taipan than a very hungry 20+ft reticulated python or anaconda!!!


----------

